# New collector in town. Holy crap what have I started?" "



## Jbraman (Dec 20, 2016)

So a couple of weeks before thanksgiving I had a couple of lights to my name. Nothing special. Just a couple of stream lights (WML and pocket lights). And then I bought 4 lights over on bladeforums because I couldn't pass up the deal. Then I read an article where someone said "CPF". I was like WTF is CPF? So I found this place. Ugh. So it happens right before Black Friday. I caught some good deals at battery junction and got in on some group buys here. Then I hit the WTS ads. So below is what I've amassed in 4 weeks. Not counting the black S1 baton my wife stole. It's not in the picture. She said pound sand and replace it. So I bought the titanium one 😁. Ever buy so much stuff you forgot you had goodies coming? Yeah I bought a gray convoy S2. Forgetting I had ordered it, I bought parts on MTNElectronics to build another one the way I want it. So I'll have two gray S2s. Somebody help me! Wait. No dont. I want more lights. Just as predicted, the need for "stock" is quickly moving toward custom. I'm eyeballing a Vihn E60. Oh boy

http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums...1-5429-4AD3-8224-0BCE80267460_zps99j1dkpp.jpg

And with all that you need power. So I binge bought a few power items I needed. And more on the way. 

http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums...1-72F0-4B28-9DD2-651CB09DE569_zpsoaw6nhnt.jpg


----------



## jclubbn5 (Dec 20, 2016)

And down the rabbit hole you go! Welcome to your new addiction and enjoy


----------



## pc_light (Dec 21, 2016)

The road to recover starts with admitting you have a problem, so you're on your way. Quitting the flashlight addiction is easy, I've done it many times 

I go dry for a year or two, then one of my lights dies (or I give it away) and suddenly I've picked up several more to replace the one.

Well as addictions, I mean hobbies go, this one is pretty reasonable and can be quite helpful at time. Watch the hard stuff though (custom-made waitlist stuff made of exotic materials by the more prominent builders), that's when you get into serious pain.:devil:


Welcome to CPF.


----------



## Lexel (Dec 21, 2016)

Try an Eagle Eye X6 with XPL HI 3A really great light

so you did get most of the good brands, Oligt (smallest and largest ones the had?), Klarus, Convoy, Lumintop, Fenix
nitecore or clone charger

so add a Nitecore P30, Acebeam Jetbeam or so and you cover em all
try out high CRI Nichia lights with cri92 amazing color rendering

the Ultrafire zoomies you could swap with an Jaxman zoom


----------



## Jbraman (Dec 21, 2016)

Yeah I've tried to stay with good quality stuff. I got those two ultrafire zoomies for $4 total so I figured I'd look. They're not bad for the price. They will go in kids backpacks. 

Its a nitecore charger. I have yet to order nitecore lights but it will happen. Looking at eagle eyes and ace beam. Damnit lol.


----------



## emarkd (Dec 24, 2016)

You're right that the appeal of "normal" stock lights starts to decline, but there's really two directions you can go. You're looking at pre-made customs, like Vihns lights. Nothing wrong with that and he does some great stuff. But there's an alternative -- learn to mod them yourself! There's a whole world of custom parts and ideas that you can incorporate into your own lights, and in the process make them so much more than the manufacturer ever did. Plus its fun! You get to spend hours tinkering and playing to find the right setup, instead of just waiting weeks on the couch for the mail to run.

Or you can do what a lot of us do - just go with both!


----------



## Jbraman (Dec 24, 2016)

emarkd said:


> You're right that the appeal of "normal" stock lights starts to decline, but there's really two directions you can go. You're looking at pre-made customs, like Vihns lights. Nothing wrong with that and he does some great stuff. But there's an alternative -- learn to mod them yourself! There's a whole world of custom parts and ideas that you can incorporate into your own lights, and in the process make them so much more than the manufacturer ever did. Plus its fun! You get to spend hours tinkering and playing to find the right setup, instead of just waiting weeks on the couch for the mail to run.
> 
> Or you can do what a lot of us do - just go with both!



im getting ready to build my first. The convoy host I mentioned in OP. Got the parts from mtnelectronics and just a little intimidated by it. Mcpcb is the part I don't get as far as mounting but I just can't find a detailed instruction guide anywhere


----------



## emarkd (Dec 24, 2016)

Jbraman said:


> im getting ready to build my first. The convoy host I mentioned in OP. Got the parts from mtnelectronics and just a little intimidated by it. Mcpcb is the part I don't get as far as mounting but I just can't find a detailed instruction guide anywhere



They don't really "mount" in most lights. Some mount down firmly with little screws, most are just kinda held tight by the reflector. Your Convoy is probably the latter. Just put a very small dab of thermal compound down on the shelf, then place the mcpcb on. Press and twist a bit to seat it properly. Remember you're just trying to fill the microscopic imperfections in the metal, not building a layer cake. The thermal compound in there should be super super thin. Some folks even lap (aka polish) the metal surfaces first to remove most of the imperfections.

Then just carefully solder the two wires onto the board and mount your driver however it goes. I like to cover the solder points on top of the mcpcb with kapton tape just to avoid them shorting to the bottom of the reflector when it all goes together. Screw it all down tight and the reflector will hold the mcpcb in place firmly. Just be careful of shorts. Not much to it, really.


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 24, 2016)

Convoy lights are a fantastic place to learn modding. All of the sizes are extremely common. 16mm or 20mm stars and 17mm driver. Everything just fits together and is easy to assemble. 

What you should invest in is a nice multimeter. What you should look for is something that does diode checks, voltage, continuity and current.


----------



## Jbraman (Dec 24, 2016)

emarkd said:


> They don't really "mount" in most lights. Some mount down firmly with little screws, most are just kinda held tight by the reflector. Your Convoy is probably the latter. Just put a very small dab of thermal compound down on the shelf, then place the mcpcb on. Press and twist a bit to seat it properly. Remember you're just trying to fill the microscopic imperfections in the metal, not building a layer cake. The thermal compound in there should be super super thin. Some folks even lap (aka polish) the metal surfaces first to remove most of the imperfections.
> 
> Then just carefully solder the two wires onto the board and mount your driver however it goes. I like to cover the solder points on top of the mcpcb with kapton tape just to avoid them shorting to the bottom of the reflector when it all goes together. Screw it all down tight and the reflector will hold the mcpcb in place firmly. Just be careful of shorts. Not much to it, really.




Its the driver that is confusing me. It doesn't fit in the pill so I'm not sure how to put it.


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 24, 2016)

Jbraman said:


> Its the driver that is confusing me. It doesn't fit in the pill so I'm not sure how to put it.



You might have to unscrew the retaining ring first?


----------



## Jbraman (Dec 24, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> You might have to unscrew the retaining ring first?


Well crap. That would explain what I read in several articles I found about that pill. Now it looks like it won't be hard to put together. The retaining ring won't go back on though, due the size of the 8 x 7135 circuits on it. So I will have to tack it with solder. Thanks for the help! I love this place.


----------



## emarkd (Dec 25, 2016)

Jbraman said:


> The retaining ring won't go back on though, due the size of the 8 x 7135 circuits on it. So I will have to tack it with solder.



Pretty common problem. If you're comfortable soldering it then that's definitely the easiest solution, and works fine. Otherwise you could hunt up a single-sided driver.


----------



## Jbraman (Dec 25, 2016)

emarkd said:


> Pretty common problem. If you're comfortable soldering it then that's definitely the easiest solution, and works fine. Otherwise you could hunt up a single-sided driver.


I'll solder this one. I'll look into a different driver on my next one because this is a sickness and it's only the first one lol


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 25, 2016)

It is a fun hobby, with many facets of fun! Enjoy it! You know you have a problem when you find yourself carrying 3 lights at all times. Yup, it happens.


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 26, 2016)

You did violate the first rule though. Post pics!


----------



## Jbraman (Dec 26, 2016)

staticx57 said:


> You did violate the first time though. Post pics!


Pics are in the OP 😁


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 26, 2016)

I am guessing thats the stock S2+. We want to see the one you built haha


----------



## gweber68 (Dec 27, 2016)

That's the same charger I just received as well! I'm pretty happy it can charge all the Nitecore batteries as well as just about anything else (including 14500s and generic 18650s).

Nice collection you've started there. I can see how this hobby, for me, is probably going to end up within the realm of "customs". Probably premade customs at first but the idea of dabbling in my own custom builds sounds intriguing. (Is that the purpose for these "kits" I see for sale?)


----------



## Jbraman (Dec 27, 2016)

I created a new build thread for it.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...To-(First-time-builder)&p=5023309#post5023309


----------

